
Meetro And AOL Quietly Developing New Forum Products - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/07/meetro-and-aol-quietly-developing-new-forum-products/
======
tkiley
Meetro always appeared to be a wannabe business built around a single feature
missing in other IM networks -- if they ever gain any traction, the primary
networks will just implement Meetro's functionality. Glad to see they're
branching out, although I'm curious about what would make their forum offering
unique in an already-cluttered space.

------
terpua
Any YC startup in this space?

~~~
pg
Coming soon.

~~~
terpua
I'm available as a beta customer if they are interested...

